# DIY Repair Stand



## V1GiLaNtE (Feb 3, 2005)

Im sure there are some posts here on stands but everyone who gave replies didnt really give plans. So if you have plans or a diagram written on a napkin put it here. Cause im not forkin out the money for a stand when i can do it myself. 
Thanx


----------



## Iron City Mike (Jan 28, 2005)

i would like to see some good plans too because i dont see myself paying for one anytime soon. really all i need is a few good ideas for clamps but plans for the rest cant hurt


----------



## V1GiLaNtE (Feb 3, 2005)

ya just ideas would be nice but no one seems to b postin


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey Peeps,

Not DIY, but a cost effective solution. 15 bones for a Performance mini stand. I use one right now and it works well. It lifts the back tire off the ground for drivetrain work and fairly securely holds the bike by the frame.

The only downside is that you have to work on your knees. I just slide a rubber pad underneath.

I find this much better than proping the bike up or turning the bike upside down only to have it fall over.

Check it out:
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=2391&subcategory_ID=4216

mr.P


----------



## Iron City Mike (Jan 28, 2005)

for 15 bucks i might have to give that stand a try, thanks for the link


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

Ok here's one: Take an old chain, run a wood screw through it [between the rollers], screw that into the ceiling. Then just hang the nose of you saddle on the loop of chain. It's a good idea to put a piece of garden hose on the chain to protect the saddle.

Folks have done this with rope for ages, but then bike spins around. A chain has some rigidity to it, and will keep the bike hanging more or less straight.

On the other hand, there's really no substitute for a high-quality workstand, if you wanna do good work.


----------



## summitlt (Jan 30, 2004)

Heres mine, it only costs $10 to build.

Its not fantastic, I little flexy and low tech. For the price you just cant beat it.

I have written up plans with drawings and everythign that I can send anybody. I tried to upload the file here but the Zip is too large to upload. Making it smaller will make the plans useless.

[email protected]


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

summitlt said:


> Heres mine, it only costs $10 to build.
> 
> Its not fantastic, I little flexy and low tech. For the price you just cant beat it.
> 
> ...


Simple but effective... I like it. I am trying to come up with a simple PVC design as well. I'll post if I figure out the minor details.


----------



## Philo Beddoe (Mar 6, 2004)

*How about using angle iron?*

I am thinking about using angle iron for the base with some type of new vise grip for the clamp


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

I built a stand using a large folding tripod speaker stand (the type used for big PA system speakers) which i got online for $24, as the base, and then built the top using steel pipe to make a right angle (two 1" pipes connected with a 90º elbow joint), and a pipe clamp. Attached to the pipe clamp jaws are two pieces of plywood with a v-cut in one to hold the seat tube or seat post.

I'll post some pics if i get a chance.

Some people on bikeforums.net have built similar ones, which is where i got the top assembly idea.

It works very well.. you just have to be careful to tighten the clamp with a light touch, as i'm sure you could crank the clamp enough to crush a tube if you went ape.


----------



## Philo Beddoe (Mar 6, 2004)

*nevermind*

I built it using :
All 3/4"
2-24" lengths for base legs
2-45 degree elbows
2- 2" close nipples
1 -T union
1- 48" length for the upright
1-90 degree elbow at the top
1- 12" nipple
1- pony brand bar clamp bought at Home Depot

caveat: you need pipe wrenches to torque the heck out of these things. This is the black pipe for gas lines you can get at the depot or lowes.

I am now looking into some rubber blocks to use on the clamp.


----------



## b12yan88 (Jun 28, 2004)

Philo Beddoe said:


> I am now looking into some rubber blocks to use on the clamp.


If you find rubber blocks tell me where you got them...PLEASE. I can finally finish my homemade one.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Here's mine its steel welded with a el cheapo vice grip clamp with welded angle iron for grabbing the frame. It rotates 360 in 2 axis and made extra tall for my 6'4" size so I can adjust stuff w/o bending over. The clamp material is high density poly foam works well but can only attach it to the metal with shoe goo.


----------



## Philo Beddoe (Mar 6, 2004)

*No fair*

Having access to welding equiptment doesn't count! That's too easy. I like that vice grip deal, I saw that on another guy's stand too.


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

*My secret unpatented design*

I made this in '86 while getting a degree in mechanical engineering. School wasn't my strong suit. But biking...? Another subject. 
You do need a welder. But otherwise it's basic stuff. Some plumbing, a toggle clamp, some u-bolts, an old truck wheel, etc. The swivel is made by taking a hacksaw down the centerline of a 90 degree plumbing fitting, and brazing a nut and some other doodad to it for the sinching mechanism. 
I use a bit of innertube for the clamp. I clamp the seat post. Sheesh, didn't know I could go on and on about this. All I can say is I love it still. 
Now if this is the last post you see from me, you'll know that the bear I saw yesterday ate me. I had a meeting with her baby cub on the trail. Cutest thing I've ever seen. Looked like a little scotty dog at first.


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

*My secret unpatented design*

I made this in '86 while getting a degree in mechanical engineering. School wasn't my strong suit. But biking...? Another subject. 
You do need a welder. But otherwise it's basic stuff. Some plumbing, a toggle clamp, some u-bolts, an old truck wheel, etc. The swivel is made by taking a hacksaw down the centerline of a 90 degree plumbing fitting, and brazing a nut and some other doodad to it for the sinching mechanism. 
I use a bit of innertube for the clamp. I clamp the seat post. Sheesh, didn't know I could go on and on about this. All I can say is I love it still. 
Now if this is the last post you see from me, you'll know that the bear I saw yesterday ate me. I had a meeting with her baby cub on the trail. Cutest thing I've ever seen. Looked like a little scotty dog at first.


----------



## Hot Butter Topping (May 5, 2005)

That's one awesome Mad Max style stand.

In all honesty though, a black bear mother with a cub is arguably more dangerous than some random Grizzly you cross on a trail. I've heard that on Discovery Channel, so, ya know, it must be true.


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

Hot Butter Topping said:


> That's one awesome Mad Max style stand.
> 
> In all honesty though, a black bear mother with a cub is arguably more dangerous than some random Grizzly you cross on a trail. I've heard that on Discovery Channel, so, ya know, it must be true.


For some reason the other picture never showed up. Now the true Mad Max character comes out. And I sure hope you're wrong about the bears, because I'm right in their territory. And one of them is not small. 500 pounds of flopping fur galloping through the woods. I hear September is the month to stay clear. You can have my new shoes if they eat me.


----------



## Philo Beddoe (Mar 6, 2004)

*I feel old*

You are making me feel old with your pre-historic design. Was 1985 that long ago? The tire seems unnecessary as a base and the rest seems crude at best (especialy with access to a welder) but if it works, it works.


----------



## SSteve F (Jan 15, 2004)

These were posted a couple of years ago. A couple of people have used them with mixed success. Good Luck!!
STEVE 

These instructions are a little crude but following them with a little ingenuity you can make this stand work. 
Bike Stand made from Schedule 40 PVC 1-1/4" except for a few 1-1/2" pieces.
You will need:
2 10' 1-1/4" Schedule 40 PVC tubes, a tape measure, something to mark the tubs with and a saw to cut them.
1 1-1/2" Y Piece (Not sure what they are called, see diagram A) 
3 1-1/2" to 1-1/4" connectors (This is for the Y piece. See diagram A)
5 90 Degree Elbows
3 T's
2 1-1/4" End Caps
1 1-1/2" End Cap for the Y piece, see diagram A.
2 Dozen #6 1/2 " Sheet Metal Screws or similar
24" or so for lack of better terms, that metal strapping which comes in a roll about a half inch wide with holes in it spaced about a 1/8" apart. Used to hold plumbing pipe and such. 
2 Strong S Hooks for the support brace 
Weather Stripping, foam padding or something similar for the "bike rest". See diagram C..
2 Quick Grip Spring Clamps
Old inner tube, for the clamps. See diagram D.
Duck Tape for the support brace. 
Make the support brace a little short and pull the legs in towards each other and then connect the brace. This will really help with the sag and flex of the stand. 
Cut the back side of the T that the bike frame will rest in a little higher then the front. I call this piece the "bike rest". This will allow the clamp to clamp on the bike frame and the back part of the "bike rest". See diagrams C & D.
To strengthen the single upright tube and add weight to the feet I put a 1 " x 24 " piece of galvanized steel piping in the upright tube and the feet. I had to cut down one of them a little bit to fit in the single upright tube. 
Since my two bikes have different frame geometry i made two different "bike rests" which can easily be switched depending on what bike I need to work on. 
There is a little flex in the stand but not much. It holds my 26lb hardtail and 32lb full suspension bike just fine for general repair, cleaning and maintenance. If you need to really wrench on the bike to get something loose, it may move around some but other then that it works fine. If something is really tight i'll get it loose before putting the bike in the stand and then work on it. For the 20-30 bucks it cost and an hour or so in time it works well.


----------



## SSteve F (Jan 15, 2004)

*Bike stand picture.....*

Whoops.......forgot to add. Doh!


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

*Philo Beddoe!*



Philo Beddoe said:


> You are making me feel old with your pre-historic design. Was 1985 that long ago? The tire seems unnecessary as a base and the rest seems crude at best (especialy with access to a welder) but if it works, it works.


You know what we do with black widows? We squash em.

I don't even remember what movie that was from. But I remember that line.

Sheesh, now all my photos suddenly show up, and it looks like I'm hijacking this thread for my HUGE ego. haha.

The tire is there only because I'm cheap. I found it in San Luis Obispo on the side of the road. And I said, Hey that would be perfect for a bike stand.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Sounds fair must of been close to the old turi road dump run  Dumps way inland now so turi is a bikers adreneline fix, and off that some very fine ST!


----------



## Philo Beddoe (Mar 6, 2004)

*PVC design*



Steve F said:


> Whoops.......forgot to add. Doh!


That pvc design is pretty much exactly like the one I built with black pipe. My black pipe one is real solid. I just need a clampling mechanism for the seat post to use with my bar clamp.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

*Here's mine...*



V1GiLaNtE said:


> Im sure there are some posts here on stands but everyone who gave replies didnt really give plans. So if you have plans or a diagram written on a napkin put it here. Cause im not forkin out the money for a stand when i can do it myself.
> Thanx


I threw this together in acouple of hours with a fer 2X4's, some plywood, two hinges, a toggle clamp, some carpet padding and a bunch of screws. Works great. You can adjust the clamp for different tube thicknesses by moving the two nuts up or down. And the little shelf/ tool tray folds down to get out of the way. Here are a bunch of pics, including one with my gangsta singlespeed cruiser on the stand.


----------



## hotwls13 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks!

I just built this using your plans, and it was very easy to build. I don't know where you live, but $10 was impossible. It cost me around $23. Still worth it though. I am trying to think up a better latching mechanism though. I am going to use this as not only a repair stand but my bike storage as well. The bolts and wingnuts are a little cumbersome when wanting a quick release/latch. Other than that, I think it is a great design. If you are only using it for repair, the bolts/wingnuts work fine.

I will put pics up later.



summitlt said:


> Heres mine, it only costs $10 to build.
> 
> Its not fantastic, I little flexy and low tech. For the price you just cant beat it.
> 
> ...


----------



## toonarmy20 (Jan 26, 2009)

Made mine from scaffold poles (48mm) and fast clamp clamps, all t clamps and use an 8mm Allen grub screw to tighten so easy to adjust

Pics are on flicr (robclarke3) but will try to get some on here soon

Clamp is plastic hand clamp with section of pipe and an old tyre taped in

Let me know what you think


----------



## toonarmy20 (Jan 26, 2009)

Am trying to get pics up


----------



## toonarmy20 (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

Philo Beddoe said:


> I built it using :
> All 3/4"
> 2-24" lengths for base legs
> 2-45 degree elbows
> ...


Any chance you could share the details how to assemble them? Thanks


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

jhobert said:


> Any chance you could share the details how to assemble them? Thanks


See these threads. This is the way all the cool guys are doing DIY stands these days 

http://forums.mtbr.com/tooltime/my-$55-home-built-workstand-759738.html
http://forums.mtbr.com/tooltime/what-clamps-do-you-suggest-my-repair-stand-724327.html
DIY BLOG: DIY Portable Bike Repair Stand


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice ideas but think I will just buy one...But I did try to build one and it turn out crappy lol...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Post up some pics anyway :thumbsup: New ideas are always welcome. Hell, one of us may be able to give you some tips on how to improve it


----------



## BloodyRoots (Feb 2, 2009)

Northern Industrial Bike Repair Stand | Bike Repair Stands | Northern Tool + Equipment








41 bucks


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^ Nice find, for someone on a budget who does the occational repair or cleaning that stand looks great


----------



## digidelia (Oct 28, 2011)

$10 for a fork mount, $10 for brackets and some free scrap 2x4s and now i have a work stand.

I know i lose the ability to work on the front wheel, but for the other 80% of repairs, it works very well.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

digidelia said:


> $10 for a fork mount, $10 for brackets and some free scrap 2x4s and now i have a work stand.
> 
> I know i lose the ability to work on the front wheel, but for the other 80% of repairs, it works very well.


excellent idea! great way to secure on the cheap.

btw. is BB just resting on 2x4 or anything?


----------



## digidelia (Oct 28, 2011)

Its hard to see but I screwed a small block of wood and wrapped it with some old inner tube.

It lifts it slightly off the platform so that the inner chain ring doesn't rub.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

*It stands up to more than occasional use.*



sasquatch rides a SS said:


> ^ Nice find, for someone on a budget who does the occational repair or cleaning that stand looks great


I have one of these, and I use it multiple times a week. No problems so far, had it for almost a year.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

aaaand i think i could spare getting a new tire and get that stand instead. or just get both cuz its still so cheap!


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 10, 2012)

Philo Beddoe said:


> I built it using :
> All 3/4"
> 2-24" lengths for base legs
> 2-45 degree elbows
> ...


try the foam pipe insulation. I use that around the seat stem, i just thought of this while making my own here... post some pics if you can people


----------



## Rippingdale (Jun 22, 2009)

It's more of a bench mount but worked well for a $15 investment.


----------



## ctownposse (Mar 9, 2008)

My brother and I started to learn to weld today so we built this from stuff we had laying around. Total cost $00.00
http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=686103&stc=1&d=1333593575
http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=686104&stc=1&d=1333593575


----------



## neex (Mar 30, 2005)

Gitr' done. Awesome work. Sherman tank. 

A.


----------



## Whatbrakes (Nov 17, 2010)

Get a tripod for the base. Some are using PA stands or I have a direct tv tripod stand I'm going to use. I think a heavy duty drum kit symbol stand would also work. The rest is cheap parts from home depot, harbor freight, northern tool, or any other store you can find useable parts in. You could probably find some of the parts for free. You know the ol saying, one mans junk.... Some of the diy stands look great and as good as the high priced retail stands. Check youtube and other forums as bikers have really came up with some great diy projects.


----------



## dirkdaddy (Sep 4, 2007)

Dam some of these are funny. Maybe fits with Jeff Foxworthy...you might be a ******* biker...

I know its counter to y'all's SOP but I have comparatively beat up old bikes and a Park mechanic stand - the fixed base nonportable job. Y'all have high dollar bikes in general and fred flintstone bike stands. (GRIN) 

I got mine back in the day in the '80's and it was expensive even then - now they are even more of course, but I never regretted it. Its not the tall one, so you have to crouch but still. Great for working on my '93 Cannondale or my wife's 90 Fuji.


----------



## Slowestcivic (Feb 20, 2012)

I have been thinking on this for awhile and I have yet to come up with something....but one day I will...one day

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boobslappy (May 1, 2012)

Here is one I made 5 years ago: Hanging Bike Stand


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

1. get a nsf metal shelving. $50 at costco. load it down with stuff

2. 48" 3/4" threaded metal pipe + pipe clamp + pipe strapping.

strap 1 and 2. wrap old inner tube around frame or seat or seatpost. 

clamp on to it.



basically same thing on a lot on here, but I use the metal shelving for the legs/support of the arm. less space, hassle.


----------

